# Started a new install today



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The ol' lady's 02 cavy was soundin pretty bad, so we decided to give it something worth listening to.

I installed an alpine headunit, utilizing the harness that has the chime module built in. It was a bitch cramming all that stuff in the dash and mounting that speaker, but i got it in there.









I also upgraded the rear 6x9's to a set of JL TR's. 
no pic

For the bump in the trunk, I picked up an Autotek MX 12" and an Autotek SX1200 amp. 


















4awg on the board :biggrin: 









That amp is a mono amp and does [email protected], and [email protected] I am only running it at 2 ohms. It was purchased on ebay for 175 bucks and they are strappable as well.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

sheet of 3/4 for the box, and a sheet of 1/4" hardboard for making the trim panels.  










My weapon of choice today was a brad nailer with 2" brads and wood glue :biggrin: lol


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

nice, now get to work :biggrin:


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

man i have always loved autotek since i had my first mean machine 44's i heard those subs hit hard to.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Manuvering a 4x8 sheet of mdf onto a 10" table saw by your scrawny self = no easy task!











The box is 1.25 net sealed. with some fairly heavy fill. I also routered the edges, my router hasn't seen much use lately, i had to make it feel like it was part of the family still  



















none of this will be seen, but hey..routering is fun! lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

sub loaded up into the box. The amp is so tall though, that i'll have to add some height to the box. Probably at least 2" so the sub will clear the flush mounted trim panel that will surround the amp.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

routering is fun, i did most of all the triming for my house


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

looking good, going with matching carpet as a covering?


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

nice work!! btw what is ur avatar?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 14 2006, 09:57 PM~4621418
> *looking good, going with matching carpet as a covering?
> *


graphite vinyl .same as the dash and such


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Jan 14 2006, 09:57 PM~4621421
> *nice work!! btw what is ur avatar?
> *


it's from a dr. dre music video.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 14 2006, 10:04 PM~4621450
> *graphite vinyl .same as the dash and such
> *


nice, i remember seeing that on the dash of those cars


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I like those subs, I rember snoopdan having the SS's, i'm going to look into them some more, I know there pretty cheap :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

This is about as far as i got today. this is all 3/4" for mounting everything down. I'll be trimming it all out with the vinyl wrapped hardboard.





















I also did the BIG 3 upgrade when i was wiring the car. I used knukonceptz on everything. 4 awg throughout. 

Here you can see the alternator ground, and the power coming from the battery.









Giant ANL fuse holder, i had originally bought a 120amp fuse for it, but while making the wire i snapped it in half tightening the fuse holder up. So i took a 150 out of my car for now.









Here is the crazy long battery ground cable.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 10:07 PM~4621477
> *I like those subs, I rember snoopdan having the SS's, i'm going to look into them some more, I know there pretty cheap :dunno:
> *


the SS's are the lower end. these only cost like 120ish on ebay per sub. I traded mine for some airtanks from my old van, so i got it for free pretty much :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's is a comparison pic of the MX on the right, and an RE xxx 12 on the left.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

We cut a S-10 for a complete walk through today... :biggrin: 

Then we built a 48cuft box to sit in the bed, it's now 1am, gonna get back on it at 8am...

Only took 6 sheets of 3/4 MDF... :0 

2x4 bracing and other stiffening stuff is tomorrow... :cheesy: 

Fun stuff indeed...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

looks good....why did you choose to go with a sealed box over a low tuned ported?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 15 2006, 01:06 AM~4622771
> *We cut a S-10 for a complete walk through today...  :biggrin:
> 
> Then we built a 48cuft box to sit in the bed, it's now 1am, gonna get back on it at 8am...
> ...


Sounds like yall are doing a 80's Flash back Brian, post some Pictures.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 15 2006, 07:54 AM~4624211
> *Sounds like yall are doing a 80's Flash back Brian, post some Pictures.
> *


What's so 80's about building a competition SPL vehicle?

No pictures will be posted on THIS forum, but if your smart, you should be able to find pictures of the build...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 15 2006, 06:40 AM~4624384
> *What's so 80's about building a competition SPL vehicle?
> 
> No pictures will be posted on THIS forum, but if your smart, you should be able to find pictures of the build...
> *


I've looked on your fourm and snoops, NOTHING, plus, you gotta post more on your fourm, I got the whole car audio section owned :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 15 2006, 01:47 AM~4623005
> *looks good....why did you choose to go with a sealed box over a low tuned ported?
> *


i dunno, didn't feel like spending more time then i had to on it. She's been bugging the crap out of me to get this stuff put in, lol.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 14 2006, 08:11 PM~4621502
> *the SS's are the lower end. these only cost like 120ish on ebay per sub. I traded mine for some airtanks from my old van, so i got it for free pretty  much :biggrin:
> *


ya, I know the SS is lower end, i seen the website, but there pretty good for the price there set at I guess?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 15 2006, 11:20 AM~4624772
> *ya, I know the SS is lower end, i seen the website, but there pretty good for the price there set at I  guess?
> *


dunno, never had one.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 15 2006, 08:40 AM~4624384
> *What's so 80's about building a competition SPL vehicle?
> 
> No pictures will be posted on THIS forum, but if your smart, you should be able to find pictures of the build...
> *


Becuase that is shit that we did back in the late 80's, early 90's. I had a Mitsubishi Mighty Max that we first cut through for a box with an Accordian boot. Then I was like fuck it, so we molded the topper to the truck and did a walkthrough. If you guys are thinking about molding the Topper for it, and you are trying to make it an SPL vehilce, Weld it, don't try to use Body filler, or anything else. We ended up going back and re-doing the top. But it still had issues with the Subs, and amps and the Axle was struggling. We had to do alot of re-inforcing underneath to support the extra weight. Hope yall did that before you started. Cause it is a bitch after you have already started an Install


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got all the trim panels made today, i don't have any vinyl yet though.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Looks good, are you going to have that amp hidden, for room for cargo?


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

how does it sound?
I just won a autotek mx 15" off ebay for 40bux.

GOOD DEAL??
Needed something to mess with :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 15 2006, 06:32 PM~4626844
> *Looks good, are you going to have that amp hidden, for room for cargo?
> *


it's flush mounted, so what difference would hiding it make for having room?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Jan 15 2006, 07:31 PM~4627266
> *how does it sound?
> I just won a autotek mx 15" off ebay for 40bux.
> 
> ...


very good deal i'd say.

And it sounds pretty good. Loud inside the car, but not outside. which is what i was going for


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

spare tire access?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 15 2006, 07:43 PM~4627335
> *spare tire access?
> *


not likely! :biggrin: but that's what AAA is for right?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

last one for now


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

i went on the autotek webpage and cant find the box dimentions for a ported box


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Jan 15 2006, 07:48 PM~4627379
> *i went on the autotek webpage and cant find the box dimentions for a ported box
> *


It's not on there, i have a PDF that they sent me i'll upload it for you


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here ya go

http://rapidshare.de/files/11133021/MX1244.pdf.html


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 15 2006, 07:43 PM~4627341
> *not likely!  :biggrin: but that's what AAA is for right?
> *


not that i'd be comfortable with having my wife waiting on some presumably dark ass road waiting on triple a...

looks nice though


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks bro


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 15 2006, 09:11 PM~4627496
> *not that i'd be comfortable with having my wife waiting on some presumably dark ass road waiting on triple a...
> 
> looks nice though
> *


its not like she knows how to change the tire, or will change the tire anyhow :biggrin:

just playing

i tried to avoid that spare tire issue with my ladies build up...

1ofaknd, its comming out nice man, really nice, if this guy get's off his money clip, i'll be posting up another build up, i got a really nice idea for a vented enclosure for 2 12's... gonna incorporate the flush mount amp, angled amp rack (two amps) flush mount sub, angled front panels, paneling and trim... i gotta get to building on my truck wedges for the re's though... its not enough time in the day man..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It is called TIRE FLAT


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 15 2006, 09:24 PM~4627643
> *It is called TIRE FLAT
> *


????s


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

For FLATS


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 15 2006, 08:22 PM~4627624
> *its not like she knows how to change the tire, or will change the tire anyhow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


hell no she ain't changing a tire! lol.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

Spare tires are over rated any how lol.... seriously though I do take my 5th 22 and tire with me on long road trips though..I'm brave but not brave enough to make a 4k mile round trip with out when


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 15 2006, 08:33 PM~4627728
> *hell no she ain't changing a tire! lol.
> *


haha, ya, i make sure my wife knows how to do shit like that if I'm not around to take care of her, it's a crazy world. about once a year I make her change her own oil, just to keep her on her toes. :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

damn DAN, serious avvy

i gotta say, american history X was one of THE BEST movies he ever played in... his performance was top knotch, prolly wat put edward norton in the driver seat of a lot of movies


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 15 2006, 10:30 PM~4628809
> *damn DAN, serious avvy
> 
> i gotta say, american history X was one of THE BEST movies he ever played in... his performance was top knotch, prolly wat put edward norton in the driver seat of a lot of movies
> *


yea....aaaaanyway :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

He meant FIX-A-Flat right? :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

man....all that wood has the bass trapped in the trunk.......remove the trim paanel for the box.......teen it woulld ssound more!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 17 2006, 12:47 PM~4640173
> *man....all that wood has the bass trapped in the trunk.......remove the trim paanel for the box.......teen  it woulld ssound more!
> *


um...no


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 17 2006, 01:47 PM~4640173
> *man....all that wood has the bass trapped in the trunk.......remove the trim paanel for the box.......teen  it woulld ssound more!
> *


 :uh: what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

using a brad nailer is it better than using screws or is it just quicker for box building


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridn78sabre_@Jan 17 2006, 04:49 PM~4641896
> *using a brad nailer is it better than using screws or is it  just quicker for box building
> *


i'd say it's stronger. Most people just use drywall screws, and those have pretty much no sheer strength at all and snap like a twig. Plus it is a TON faster.

You have to remember also, that the fasteners are more or less just acting as clamps until the woodglue dries.


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

i use pressure treated screws


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

what do you guys think is the best nails to go with??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 17 2006, 07:12 PM~4643257
> *what do you guys think is the best nails to go with??
> *


just use 2" brad nails.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

yeh, you nailed the hell outta that box lol... every 3 inches, look like its fun though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 17 2006, 08:03 PM~4643623
> *yeh, you nailed the hell outta that box lol... every 3 inches, look like its fun though
> *


rat a tat tat tat..lol.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 17 2006, 05:12 PM~4643262
> *just use 2" brad nails.
> *


I don't have access to a nail gun, thats why I said to use nails


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 17 2006, 08:26 PM~4643856
> *I don't have access to a nail gun, thats why I said to use nails
> *


um...huh?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Nails and hammer is WAY different than brad nails from a air nailer...

If you dont have a brad nailer, use drywall screws...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 17 2006, 06:37 PM~4643982
> *Nails and hammer is WAY different than brad nails from a air nailer...
> 
> If you dont have a brad nailer, use drywall screws...
> *


i'm using a drill, this is 2006 :cheesy:


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 17 2006, 07:43 PM~4644049
> *i'm using a drill, this is 2006 :cheesy:
> *


use inch and a half fine thread drywall screws


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

i built my whole box(16 cubic ft.) of a 5lb. box $12.00 at lowes.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I've got these ones, the bigger one, at the top


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

mines are grey and made by grabber... 1-5/8" screws... they do the job


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 17 2006, 11:49 AM~4640181
> *um...no
> *


YOUR LOSS HOMEBOY....I BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FO ATLEAST 15 YEARS..........I WILL NEVER SEAL MY SHIT LIKE THAT UNLESS I HAD A PORT THREW THE REAR DECK...........I BET ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY ,YOU LOOSING SOUND PRESSURE......,ALTHOUGH IT DOES LOOK GOOD..........


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 18 2006, 10:48 AM~4648371
> *YOUR LOSS HOMEBOY....I BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FO ATLEAST 15 YEARS..........I WILL NEVER SEAL MY SHIT LIKE THAT UNLESS I HAD A PORT THREW THE REAR DECK...........I BET ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY ,YOU LOOSING SOUND PRESSURE......,ALTHOUGH IT DOES LOOK GOOD..........
> *


ok "dawg". :uh: 

When i was installing this i had the box by itself hooked up before trimming it out. Noticed no difference between having trim or not having it. 

I've done plenty of trunks this same way and so have many others...the trim boards don't "seal" anything.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

doesnt really matter, if it sounds good, use it


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 18 2006, 11:48 AM~4648371
> *YOUR LOSS HOMEBOY....I BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FO ATLEAST 15 YEARS..........I WILL NEVER SEAL MY SHIT LIKE THAT UNLESS I HAD A PORT THREW THE REAR DECK...........I BET ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY ,YOU LOOSING SOUND PRESSURE......,ALTHOUGH IT DOES LOOK GOOD..........
> *



he didnt seal the trunk with the trim boards.... if he had sealed the trunk off from the cabin like dirty did, then your right, but he just added trim panels... if it was that easy to "seal" something, then we wouldnt need glue when building enclosures, just a nail gun and we have a air leak proof, sealed to perfection enclosure...


----------



## d audio (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 18 2006, 11:48 AM~4648371
> *YOUR LOSS HOMEBOY....I BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FO ATLEAST 15 YEARS..........I WILL NEVER SEAL MY SHIT LIKE THAT UNLESS I HAD A PORT THREW THE REAR DECK...........I BET ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY ,YOU LOOSING SOUND PRESSURE......,ALTHOUGH IT DOES LOOK GOOD..........
> *


i'm sure you've been typing for more than 15 years, and i see how well that's working out for you. 
just playin' fuck nuts. don't get bent out of shape. 
it's wood paneling, not 16 guage sheet metal.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d audio_@Jan 21 2006, 06:23 PM~4675396
> *i'm sure you've been typing for more than 15 years, and i see how well that's working out for you.
> just playin' fuck nuts. don't get bent out of shape.
> it's wood paneling, not 16 guage sheet metal.
> *


AIGHT THEN HOME SLICE ...YOUR LATE AS HELL..........FUK NUTZ


----------

